

Looking for some side work - hacker13

Me: Web application developer, tons of experience in python, php, NoSQL, devops. Looking to buy my wife a macbook, only about halfway there - unfortunately most of my salary goes into paying off debts from our wedding.<p>You: Have a project you've been looking to finance, want to get your ideas into the wild. I'm used to quick prototyping of web applications, and can turn your idea into a site you can show off on HN by next weekend :)<p>Email me at willworkformacbook@gmail.com or leave a comment here! If you'd prefer to hire me for the price of a 13" macbook, i won't complain!
======
sidmitra
Why did you not add your portfolio, github etc on your post? You might get a
lot more interesting projects that way. Otherwise you're liable to get "idea"
people with "equity" propsals :-)

------
seele
Please, post links to your portfolio.

